# I will not drive at night anymore



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.

It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

At nighttime, drunk people are among the worst passengers. It's very unlikely that you will receive a just rating from them. Never pick up these people unless you're willing to accept a significant decrease in your rating.

I have only came across two passengers who were drunk. Both of them dinged my rating substantially, even when taking them home safely and caused no scene.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> At nighttime, drunk people are among the worst passengers. It's very unlikely that you will receive a just rating from them. Never pick up these people unless you're willing to accept a significant decrease in your rating.
> 
> I have only came across two passengers who were drunk. Both of them dinged my rating substantially, even when taking them home safely and caused no scene.


That's a real shame, too, since Uber is cheaper and arrives faster than traditional cabs. In fact, I've been at bars that strongly recommend Uber for their drunk patrons. The drunks are shooting themselves in the foot for being assholes. Only new drivers will ever pick up at bars, it seems.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't open ****ing doors, no water, I drive day and night

3,000+ rides 4.88 rating

My worst ratings come Fridays, daytime.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

isnt the ratings system a great idea


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I don't open ****ing doors, no water, I drive day and night
> 
> 3,000+ rides 4.88 rating
> 
> My worst ratings come Fridays, daytime.


is that because people are more demanding on the last day of the week?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I don't open ****ing doors, no water, I drive day and night
> 
> 3,000+ rides 4.88 rating
> 
> My worst ratings come Fridays, daytime.


But you're such a grumpy bugger! How do you keep a 4.88


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm down to a 4.71. I mainly drive nights and it shows. I really don't care anymore so 1 star away jerk offs, I'm doing the same, trust me.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

unter ling said:


> isnt the ratings system a great idea


I would be more accepting of it if they had the low end limit at 4. Not only that, this system encourages discrimination against drivers. I saw one Reddit user talking about how she gave a driver a low rating because he was ugly. What's next, giving a 1 because a driver is black? Uber is setting themselves up for a serious lawsuit over this completely arbitrary system. I really wish Uber would get it's head out of it's ass on this issue.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I would be more accepting of it if they had the low end limit at 4. Not only that, this system encourages discrimination against drivers. I saw one Reddit user talking about how she gave a driver a low rating because he was ugly. What's next, giving a 1 because a driver is black? Uber is setting themselves up for a serious lawsuit over this completely arbitrary system. I really wish Uber would get it's head out of it's ass on this issue.


 uber need to get their head out of their arse on many issues. there are no rules or standards regarding ratings and the system should be abolished


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But you're such a grumpy bugger! How do you keep a 4.88


I lick balls!

I ****ing hate how Uber treats us, but I give great Uber if pax get to my car on time.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I give great Uber


I find that term mildly disturbing.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I lick balls!
> 
> I ****ing hate how Uber treats us, but I give great Uber if pax get to my car on time.


Giving great Uber sounds like something that costs an extra 100 and involves copious amounts of lube.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I find that term mildly disturbing.


 how do you think his pax feel?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

4.88 after 3,000 rides, the pax have spoken.

No water, no mints, no gum. No "Where's Waldo"
Arrive, wait 5 get $5 ($4.00 after the vig)


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> Giving great Uber sounds like something that costs an extra 100 and involves copious amounts of lube.


 this is uber and it is all part of providing a 5 star experience for a 1 star reward


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 4.88 after 3,000 rides, the pax have spoken.
> 
> No water, no mints, no gum. No "Where's Waldo"
> Arrive, wait 5 get $5


Yep. Ironic that poor customer service including drive off & cancels, no effort to find pax, automatic denial of service to pin misdrops etc etc result in higher ratings LOL.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I didn't invent the ratings system, I just know pax will **** you over when they can't use the app.

If they call, cancel. If they have 5 pax? cancel. If they have small kids and no car seat, cancel. Never wait more than 5 minutes, disrespectful pax won't rate you well... Uber demands us to have high ratings, it's up to you.

No texts, no calls... The pax needs to be at the pin in less than 4 minutes or I'm gone.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I didn't invent the ratings system, I just know pax will **** you over when they can't use the app.
> 
> If they call, cancel. If they have 5 pax? cancel. If they have small kids and no car seat, cancel. Never wait more than 5 minutes, disrespectful pax won't rate you well... Uber demands us to have high ratings, it's up to you.
> 
> No texts, no calls... The pax needs to be at the pin in less than 4 minutes or I'm gone.


Have you ever gotten called out by Uber for leaving after five minutes? I thought the official policy was ten.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> Have you ever gotten called out by Uber for leaving after five minutes? I thought the official policy was ten.


5 minutes is what I've always seen. It charges the pax after 5.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> At nighttime, drunk people are among the worst passengers. It's very unlikely that you will receive a just rating from them. Never pick up these people unless you're willing to accept a significant decrease in your rating.
> 
> I have only came across two passengers who were drunk. Both of them dinged my rating substantially, even when taking them home safely and caused no scene.


I picked up almost exclusively drunk people for two hours. No wonder I took a 7 point hit.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> Have you ever gotten called out by Uber for leaving after five minutes? I thought the official policy was ten.


Uber does not have policies. We are independents, so they only have suggestions on how we conduct business. In this situation all drivers are different. My own wait time differs, according to the day and time of day. If it's a slow period I will wait 5 minutes and collect the $5 if the fare no shows. During heavy weekend surge time I wait 60 seconds only. Many pax seem to know about the 5 minute custom and will make a driver wait 4 - 5 minutes. If a pax is not present within 60 seconds, I can be reasonably sure they'll be 4 minuters. In these cases I prefer to cancel at 60 seconds, get another ping 10 seconds after that and be at the new pickup a couple of minutes after that.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah, I've seen it charge them. Sadly, the next driver may get a bad rating as a result. But I think what you say rings true; if they don't respect your time, they won't respect you. Has anyone said anything about having higher cancel rates? Uber made a comment about caring more about that. I assumed it was bullshit, considering how they behave.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I canceled trips left and right and never heard a peep. But your results may vary.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> But I think what you say rings true; if they don't respect your time, they won't respect you.


Precisely


> Has anyone said anything about having higher cancel rates? Uber made a comment about caring more about that. I assumed it was bullshit, considering how they behave.


I don't get warnings about either cancellation rates or acceptance rates. If I did I would just refer them back to the contract, which states that drivers are not obligated to accept any request they do not wish to take.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


POST # 1 /Shyeah Right: "Ahoy!" & Wel-
come to the UP.Net Forums
from Mostly Dark Overnight Marco
Island on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

With Notable and Well-Known Members
from Home Turf (LA/OC SubForum) res-
ponding, it's looks like You've hit a Home
Run Heah. Good show, "NUberer", way to
look!

BTW: Bison finds You're "Cat on Coke"
Avatar to be Endearingly Menacing !


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I would be more accepting of it if they had the low end limit at 4. Not only that, this system encourages discrimination against drivers. I saw one Reddit user talking about how she gave a driver a low rating because he was ugly. What's next, giving a 1 because a driver is black? Uber is setting themselves up for a serious lawsuit over this completely arbitrary system. I really wish Uber would get it's head out of it's ass on this issue.


Or giving a low rating cuz the driver was white, too.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Uber does not have policies. We are independents, so they only have suggestions on how we conduct business. In this situation all drivers are different. My own wait time differs, according to the day and time of day. If it's a slow period I will wait 5 minutes and collect the $5 if the fare no shows. During heavy weekend surge time I wait 60 seconds only. Many pax seem to know about the 5 minute custom and will make a driver wait 4 - 5 minutes. If a pax is not present within 60 seconds, I can be reasonably sure they'll be 4 minuters. In these cases I prefer to cancel at 60 seconds, get another ping 10 seconds after that and be at the new pickup a couple of minutes after that.


Man, we think a lot alike. There are times when I won't play the 5 minute game.
1 minute and out.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


It's a wash. I refuse to cater to the bar crowd but today it took me 25 minutes (nearly 1/2 HOUR) to take someone 1.9 miles in $hitcago...at 90 CENTS/mile. The 20/CENTS/minute barely paid for my gas as it's cost is rising by the hour here.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Or giving a low rating cuz the driver was white, too.


DEFINITELY happens! You can see the scowl on their face and them choking to answer a question or say "thanks" under their breath. For whatever reason, they feel they're owed this basically free ride in a car that is insured, has legit plates and has doors of all the same color.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Mmmmmm hmmmmmmm


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I didn't invent the ratings system, I just know pax will **** you over when they can't use the app.
> 
> If they call, cancel. If they have 5 pax? cancel. If they have small kids and no car seat, cancel. Never wait more than 5 minutes, disrespectful pax won't rate you well... Uber demands us to have high ratings, it's up to you.
> 
> No texts, no calls... The pax needs to be at the pin in less than 4 minutes or I'm gone.


I don't even wait the grace period anymore depending on the time. "Toes to the curb" as I read a cab driver call it here.

As a former 100% commission salesperson I knew said...

"Some do, some don't, some will, some won't.....who's next?"


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Or giving a low rating cuz the driver was white, too.


I did not mean to imply that only a black man could be discriminated against, it was just one example (and one that would quickly get the liberal elite involved). I could see a driver of any race being discriminated against when it comes time to rate them. The really shitty part is, we have no way of really knowing what their actual reason is.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh My said:


> It's a wash. I refuse to cater to the bar crowd but today it took me 25 minutes (nearly 1/2 HOUR) to take someone 1.9 miles in $hitcago...at 90 CENTS/mile. The 20/CENTS/minute barely paid for my gas as it's cost is rising by the hour here.


You get 20 cents? Damn, I'm jealous, I'm getting 18. Damn affluent Chitown drivers bragging about that extra 2 cents.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I did not mean to imply that only a black man could be discriminated against, it was just one example (and one that would quickly get the liberal elite involved). I could see a driver of any race being discriminated against when it comes time to rate them. The really shitty part is, we have no way of really knowing what their actual reason is.


Or a girl....


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Or a girl....


Ugh, I saw that garbage happen when I worked at Fry's. One of the most knowledgeable members of the components department happened to be a woman, and one absolute piece of shit of a customer actually had the gall to tell her, "You're a woman, you don't know shit about computers. Is there a man I could speak with?"


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> Ugh, I saw that garbage happen when I worked at Fry's. One of the most knowledgeable members of the components department happened to be a woman, and one absolute piece of shit of a customer actually had the gall to tell her, "You're a woman, you don't know shit about computers. Is there a man I could speak with?"


My ratings get dinged all the time by pax just for being a female driver.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I would be more accepting of it if they had the low end limit at 4. Not only that, this system encourages discrimination against drivers. I saw one Reddit user talking about how she gave a driver a low rating because he was ugly. What's next, giving a 1 because a driver is black? Uber is setting themselves up for a serious lawsuit over this completely arbitrary system. I really wish Uber would get it's head out of it's ass on this issue.


Sorry, not all related to the crap ratings system, but I very much agree it affects drivers in a big way and encourages behavior that can have negative financial and legal consequences but only for the driver really. Because our jobs are in the riders hands with the rating system, drivers (me) will error on the side of avoiding a bad rating rather than have to tell pax, "Don't do that" or "that's not allowed", "that's illegal".

The responsibility to enforce the law, uber's code of conduct, and common decency falls on our shoulders and Uber does not help one bit. Our cars are a free for all. Our cars and time mean nothing to some passengers or Uber--who prefers to do nothing rather than a little something that would greatly benefit the driver in terms of legal protection and boost our earnings because we're expendable and they don't want to ask the passengers to take much of any responsibility. It comes down to greed.

It would be easy for Uber to enforce the four rider limit on uberx by penalizing riders that want to stuff more people than there are seat belts for with a canceled trip charge. Uber's answer: "The driver is welcome to cancel the trip." Are you ****ing kidding? When I got that response I wanted to write back, "No shit! That doesn't solve the problem of me investing time and money to drive to a pick up that I have to cancel upon arrival and likely after I've wasted more time waiting for them to come to the car."

Another one Uber offers no help for their "partners": fix the rider app so idiots can verify the pick address/location. Once they select where they want to be picked up, all it's got to prompt is a "please verify location" or something to that effect. I swear 1/4 of my pickups are incorrect and I get a call from some moron asking me where I'm at ("the destination you requested, dope"). I shouldn't need to hold everyones hand by sending out messages/calls to every rider just in case and it annoys some that do pin the right location and I get some smartass replies. More time and money down the drain. Riders should also be charged a fee for canceling on me before I arrive if I've had to travel more than say 5 miles or 10 minutes.

If I cancel after waiting five minutes, that rider should be blocked from ever requesting a ride from me to avoid getting them in the future and getting *****ed at and rated low if they happen to remember. Don't request a ride if you're not ready to ride. I believe lyft blocks riders from being able to request you if you gave them three or less stars or something like that. Uber should do that as well if they really valued their "partners".

Uber doesn't care about the Drivers. Why turn off the rider by asking them to shoulder any responsibility when the driver can just eat the costs? They're up there on my list of slimey, two faced, phony companies. It really is a brilliant cash cow system for the corporate *****s at Uber. The rating system creates an inflated sense of entitlement for many riders like we're their exclusive personal chauffeurs. Especially my primary passengers--drunk college students. It's like bad parenting turning out spoiled little brats.

I live around 3 major universities and business has slowed way down with most students gone for summer. Drivers are piled on top of each other. After expenses, I'm bringing in a whopping 5 bucks per hour this past week. Cha-ching! And yet Uber is in a never ending push to hire more drivers. Even incentivizing new hiring through current drivers. Gee-whiz, if I get another driver to sign up I get a tank of gas and if I'm lucky maybe then I can be pull 4 bucks per hour!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't mind the drunks. I just let them have fun as long as they're not damaging my car. It's kinda funny the stuff they say.

I got flagged down by a threesome for my last ride of the night earlier. One girl was really cute(but way too young for me). She sat in the front and made an obvious booty-call. I was just thinking...this guy is stupid if he doesn't(you know).

Made me remember my younger days when I was turning down girls like her because I knew it only made her want me more. And I was probably already spoken for that night.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> Yeah, I've seen it charge them. Sadly, the next driver may get a bad rating as a result. But I think what you say rings true; if they don't respect your time, they won't respect you. Has anyone said anything about having higher cancel rates? Uber made a comment about caring more about that. I assumed it was bullshit, considering how they behave.


I got a warning message one time because my acceptance rate for the week was below 85%. It said something to the effect of "don't accept a ride request unless you are ready to accept the ride request." I hate their canned communications that never consider the unique circumstances. I responded to point out it was mainly do to the same idiot and the idiots friend requesting 4 rides between them and never being able to pin anywhere near the right location. The first attempt was in the middle of the interstate off-ramp. Are people requesting rides with their eyes closed? And the real kicker is when I get a call from the pax with an annoyed tone wondering where I'm at. "It, like, says you've arrived, but I don't see you." "oh, I'm the idiot? Try looking at your phone, you idiot! I'm parked on top of the pin." Of course to them it's always the apps fault. Like they hit request and the app made the pin jump.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

I cancel about 10-20% and have never heard anything. I pretty much only drive during nightlife hours...my fantastic 4.7 rating shows that.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I don't mind the drunks. I just let them have fun as long as they're not damaging my car. It's kinda funny the stuff they say.
> 
> I got flagged down by a threesome for my last ride of the night earlier. One girl was really cute(but way too young for me). She sat in the front and made an obvious booty-call. I was just thinking...this guy is stupid if he doesn't(you know).
> 
> Made me remember my younger days when I was turning down girls like her because I knew it only made her want me more. And I was probably already spoken for that night.


I don't mind most of the drunks either. Most are nice as anybody else. It just takes one or two ****s to ruin an otherwise fine work night. Maybe it's coincidence but since the start of summer, I'm getting half the ride requests but more assholes per capita. My ratings have also taken a huge hit for no reason but I'm not sure it's valid because I hit the 4.85 ceiling again. You can read about my conspiracy theory about uber doctoring the ratings elsewhere.


----------



## GoneInThreeHundredSeconds (May 20, 2015)

I heard drivers get deactivated for 4.2 or 4 after certain number of trips...I'm just interested in whether pax get deactivated if they fall below 3 let say??


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I've stated before, that I never worry about ratings. Sure, I'd like to see mine above 4.82, but I still have that and mostly work nights. Every week, my weekly summary says..."congrats, you got 47 five stars out of 49(rated) trips." Or whatever the number of trips was. My ego believes that the ones that were not 5's, were 4's.

My bet is that Uber deactivates based on trends...not actual 4.6 number. It's just the way they justify it. If you have a 4.5x fare...I'm certain that they know it's unlikely you'll get a 5-star rating. If you consistantly have 5's and occasional 4's...so be it. I could drive only days & early evening hours for a week and probably get my rating up to 4.9+


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> My ratings get dinged all the time by pax just for being a female driver.


That really sucks. Just an incredible amount of bullshit to deal with.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> I cancel about 10-20% and have never heard anything. I pretty much only drive during nightlife hours...my fantastic 4.7 rating shows that.


Maybe I'm worrying over nothing, then. My current overall is a 4.8, I was just getting seriously concerned by the continuous drop over a three-day period.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> Have you ever gotten called out by Uber for leaving after five minutes? I thought the official policy was ten.


No its 5 minutes


----------



## artofjoanp (Jun 6, 2015)

I get better ratings in the day time. Im at 4.75. I have no idea why, but I Uber on! I refuse to wait beyond 5 minutes, especially after I was told by a partner they will revert the charges to me.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> That really sucks. Just an incredible amount of bullshit to deal with.


It does suck & I'm resolved to ignore it or not take it personally. It's their problem, not mine. There's the chauvinist, the drunk, the woman w/ low self esteem that thinks I'm prettier or thinner or has better hair or wears nice clothes, the person that hates me for driving a nicer car, the person who dings me(a woman) b/c I know where I'm going or not being a dummy or for being educated.... The list goes on. I can be a 4.9 one week & a 4.6 the next for NOOOOO rhyme or reason.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I would be more accepting of it if they had the low end limit at 4. Not only that, this system encourages discrimination against drivers. I saw one Reddit user talking about how she gave a driver a low rating because he was ugly.


That's quite messed up and unfortunately, I think it's true since I'm not quite the looker. Believe me, I use a friggin action figure on my Facebook picture because I'm THAT ugly.

If I had the option to NOT show my face while the pax is rating me, that would be so swell. I feel like it would definitely help my rating get to where it should be.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> Ugh, I saw that garbage happen when I worked at Fry's. One of the most knowledgeable members of the components department happened to be a woman, and one absolute piece of shit of a customer actually had the gall to tell her, "You're a woman, you don't know shit about computers. Is there a man I could speak with?"


I also worked part-time in a department store to pay off a medical bill. I always found it peculiar though that whenever a black person was having a problem with a clerk (usually one of their own), a coupon or whatever, they ALWAYS gave this 40 y.o. White man an eye an approached me to step in and save the day. I would chuckle and say "I'M not the manager. The manager is over there leaning on the counter. She's the black woman with the crooked blonde wig". Similar in a professional job as well. I hate being "profiled" too.

Once I got into it with one of the younger huzzies that was known to have sex with customers in the fitting room. I found it the perfect opportunity to state how she touched me inappropriately one day by grabbing my ass and she was fired on the spot. They obviously had quite a file on her.

Happy F'n Diversity and EEO.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


What issue is that, you seriously worry too much about your rating, Uber has you mind ****ed. My rating, OMG, my rating, LOL.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

GoneInThreeHundredSeconds said:


> I heard drivers get deactivated for 4.2 or 4 after certain number of trips...I'm just interested in whether pax get deactivated if they fall below 3 let say??


 ha, that would be great. We'd see a change in attitude and behavior instantly since they'd be accountable like we are. The same problem of some unjustified low ratings would occur like they do for us.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> It does suck & I'm resolved to ignore it or not take it personally. It's their problem, not mine. There's the chauvinist, the drunk, the woman w/ low self esteem that thinks I'm prettier or thinner or has better hair or wears nice clothes, the person that hates me for driving a nicer car, the person who dings me(a woman) b/c I know where I'm going or not being a dummy or for being educated.... The list goes on. I can be a 4.9 one week & a 4.6 the next for NOOOOO rhyme or reason.


Yep, I feel you. I get dinged for all the same reasons.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> It does suck & I'm resolved to ignore it or not take it personally. It's their problem, not mine. There's the chauvinist, the drunk, the woman w/ low self esteem that thinks I'm prettier or thinner or has better hair or wears nice clothes, the person that hates me for driving a nicer car, the person who dings me(a woman) b/c I know where I'm going or not being a dummy or for being educated.... The list goes on. I can be a 4.9 one week & a 4.6 the next for NOOOOO rhyme or reason.


How can you be certain you're getting some low ratings just because you are more attractive, or more educated or just simply, a woman? Maybe you are coming across as this insecure person, be it a woman, who thinks they are better than others for the reasons you state. Then instead of rightly blaming yourself and your snobbish attitude, you blame the person reacting to your bad attitude--twisting their justifiably low rating into some sort of simple prejudice against you. It may be just insecure, jelly, haters like you think. Or maybe you're just shifting blame to avoid responsibility. I tend to think the vast majority of riders don't care about any of the things you listed in considering what to rate you. Actually, people tend to respond favorably to nice cars and attractive people. Just jealous of your car and looks? Are you in High School? It's always somebody else fault, huh?

If your rating is 4.9 one week and 4.6 the next for "no rhyme or reason", that actually goes against your suspicion of haters and my suspicion that you have a bad attitude. This odd shift in ratings goes against the law of averages. All things being equal, 4.9-4.6 is too big of shift to be random. This happens to me too as it does many others which leads me to suspect it's Uber adjusting the ratings to keep drivers in check. Every time my average gets back up to 4.85, for "no rhyme or reason" I'll start averaging in the 4.6-4.7 range until I'm down to 4.82-4.83. Then I'll start averaging around 4.9 with some nights of 20-30 rides with a perfect 5. Without fail, when my rating is back up to 4.85-4.86, the process begins again.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Yep, I feel you. I get dinged for all the same reasons.


How do you know those are the reasons for your low ratings? Is this what passengers are telling you? You're smarter, more attractive, drive a better car, are a woman, or have a better sense of direction than they do so they're going to rate you low?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> How can you be certain you're getting some low ratings just because you are more attractive, or more educated or just simply, a woman? Maybe you are coming across as this insecure person, be it a woman, who thinks they are better than others for the reasons you state. Then instead of rightly blaming yourself and your snobbish attitude, you blame the person reacting to your bad attitude--twisting their justifiably low rating into some sort of simple prejudice against you. It may be just insecure, jelly, haters like you think. Or maybe you're just shifting blame to avoid responsibility. I tend to think the vast majority of riders don't care about any of the things you listed in considering what to rate you. Actually, people tend to respond favorably to nice cars and attractive people. Just jealous of your car and looks? Are you in High School? It's always somebody else fault, huh?


No. There is no logical justification or standards for the driver ratings. It should simply be a Pass or Fail.

Fail =

- driver took us to wrong address (requirement for complaint is that PASSENGER entered a destination address in the app)

- driver took wrong route (must submit routings from googlemaps, waze, mapquest and highlighted road map for final determination along with recording of you verbally requesting a specific route BEFORE trip began)

- car was filthy or damaged (must submit pictures as proof)

- driver caused the accident (must obtain and submit copy of police report)

- driver ran out of gas (must show picture of your ripped skirt and broken heel from pushing him to gas station)

- discovered you used to date the driver (need DNA or describe private parts in detail)

- driver had a stroke and died (must obtain and submit copy of death certificate)


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> No. There is no logical justification or standards for the driver ratings. It should simply be a Pass or Fail.
> 
> Fail =
> 
> ...


I fully agree. The criteria should be clearly stated upfront just like you have laid out.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


You might be too quick to pin all of your lower ratings to late-night, drunk pax. They are the likely culprit of your rating's demise, but what you observed with your quickly tanking rating isn't necessarily due to only those night drivers. Unless I'm ignorant to variations in market, ratings can have a significant lag time as most riders don't rate until well after they taken the trip.

An example...you drive shit-faced Joe home early morning Sunday from the ballet. His pin was in the wrong location, so it took some effort on your part to find his dumb ass. He's home safe and sound because you're an awesome Uber driver...all should be well. Joe doesn't open up his Uber again until he's ready to paint the town the following weekend and he has to rate you before he can request. All he can remember from that night was his favorite dancer, Cinnamon, who wouldn't give him her phone number, and the Uber driver who showed up late because *you *couldn't find *him *(in his head, anyways). Easy...crap rating...maybe a 3*, maybe a 2*, who knows, but it pulls down your rating a week later.

My point, some of those ratings drops could have been delayed lower ratings from day pax, or you could be correct that you were low-balled by those feeling no pain. Either way, try and follow the advice of all those on here telling you to ignore the rating. If you're ever able to get to that point, please share with me how you did it because 8 months into this, I still can't detach from my rating. I guess it takes a strong will, of which I must not possess.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> I fully agree. The criteria should be clearly stated upfront just like you have laid out.


It will be once they run out of drivers at these rates.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> It will be once they run out of drivers at these rates.


Nah, they'll just keep hiring more. They'll continue to sucker potential drivers with false advertisements stating their top partners make some embellished amount of money. By constantly hiring they weed out all except those willing to work the hardest for the least amount of money. Then they have their ideal fleet of useful idiots. For everyone that falls off or wises up, there's someone desperate enough to take his/her place.

With some states upping the minimum wage to 15 an hour, Uber may have to do something if the trend continues. After accounting for expenses (including wear/tear/maintenance), not many drivers are making that much. During the school year I was averaging $15 an hour after expenses. Since schools let out for summer I'm averaging $8 an hour. Last few nights $5.5o/hour. And yet Uber has still got a major hiring hard-on.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

you can get zapped anytime, my worst day in 2 months was early morning shift, a few people running late or upset they have to go to work or rush to airport. i work nights but i have learned where not to pick up from and what times to take a break to avoid mega dbag drunks.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> ...this system encourages discrimination against drivers. I saw one Reddit user talking about how she gave a driver a low rating because he was ugly.


How sad.  That ugly spud was somebody's baby once.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


Come on Man! If I was a driver that was also a PAX, I would rate you a 3 just on opening doors and giving out free goodies. Do your damn job how YOU should think it is and that is dressing decent, have a good attitude, know where you are going and get them from point A to point B in a timely matter. You do not need all the other bullshit UBER told you to do. It is probably best to throw that garbage out the window and learn from the drivers here. I bet you even reject tips because you think Uber told you they were not supposed to be accepted. Start making Uber work for you not you work for Uber or you will become frustrated and pissed. Don't do anything else until you read up on items you don't know about and start with knowing how to cancel on rides and cancel as no shows after 5 minutes. You might have a right to complain but you're naive with Uber is going to make you continue doing it wrong. There are many threads here that will help you out on everything you need to know so use the search engine and get to it! Good luck also as you need it....we all do.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Come on Man! If I was a driver that was also a PAX, I would rate you a 3 just on opening doors and giving out free goodies. Do your damn job how YOU should think it is and that is dressing decent, have a good attitude, know where you are going and get them from point A to point B in a timely matter. You do not need all the other bullshit UBER told you to do. It is probably best to throw that garbage out the window and learn from the drivers here. Don't do anything else until you read up on items you don't know about and start with knowing how to cancel on rides and cancel as no shows after 5 minutes. You might have a right to complain but you're naive with Uber is going to make you continue doing it wrong. There are many threads here that will help you out on everything you need to know so use the search engine and get to it! Good luck also as you need it....we all do.


Bravo. Bravo.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> How do you know those are the reasons for your low ratings? Is this what passengers are telling you? You're smarter, more attractive, drive a better car, are a woman, or have a better sense of direction than they do so they're going to rate you low?


Yes, each pax had told me each and every time why they are giving me a less than perfect score. From the way I look, talk and smile to the color of my skin. They tell me. Oh...they tell me.

And it hurts. It really hurts.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Yes, each pax had told me each and every time why they are giving me a less than perfect score. From the way I look, talk and smile to the color of my skin. They tell me. Oh...they tell me.
> 
> And it hurts. It really can hurt.


Ha Ha. It's okay, everything will be all right.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

No water no opening doors! Hop in and shut up!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

atomix said:


> Ha Ha. It's okay, everything will be all right.


POST # 67 /atomix: Everything will be
alright...tonight...in
the Glow of This now WELL-KNOWN
Thermonuclear Light. Congratulations
atomix : Job Well Done! 
See You at The Top!

Bison, Beaming.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Come on Man! If I was a driver that was also a PAX, I would rate you a 3 just on opening doors and giving out free goodies. Do your damn job how YOU should think it is and that is dressing decent, have a good attitude, know where you are going and get them from point A to point B in a timely matter. You do not need all the other bullshit UBER told you to do. It is probably best to throw that garbage out the window and learn from the drivers here. Don't do anything else until you read up on items you don't know about and start with knowing how to cancel on rides and cancel as no shows after 5 minutes. You might have a right to complain but you're naive with Uber is going to make you continue doing it wrong. There are many threads here that will help you out on everything you need to know so use the search engine and get to it! Good luck also as you need it....we all do.


POST # 64 /OCBob: Tough Love at the
"Ocelot Club"!
Way to Mentor, Senor Roberto Gato!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 67 /atomix: Everything will be
> alright...tonight...in
> the Glow of This now WELL-KNOWN
> Thermonuclear Light. Congratulations
> ...


Yes. Time to paarrrteeee!!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I don't mind the drunks. I just let them have fun as long as they're not damaging my car. It's kinda funny the stuff they say.
> 
> I got flagged down by a threesome for my last ride of the night earlier. One girl was really cute(but way too young for me). She sat in the front and made an obvious booty-call. I was just thinking...this guy is stupid if he doesn't(you know).
> 
> Made me remember my younger days when I was turning down girls like her because I knew it only made her want me more. And I was probably already spoken for that night.


POST # 39 /ReviTULize: After checking
with UPNF Authorities
I can Verify that it's NOT too late to change
UserName to @youSTUDyou!

Bison lil' envious.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> Sorry, not all related to the crap ratings system, but I very much agree it affects drivers in a big way and encourages behavior that can have negative financial and legal consequences but only for the driver really. Because our jobs are in the riders hands with the rating system, drivers (me) will error on the side of avoiding a bad rating rather than have to tell pax, "Don't do that" or "that's not allowed", "that's illegal".
> 
> The responsibility to enforce the law, uber's code of conduct, and common decency falls on our shoulders and Uber does not help one bit. Our cars are a free for all. Our cars and time mean nothing to some passengers or Uber--who prefers to do nothing rather than a little something that would greatly benefit the driver in terms of legal protection and boost our earnings because we're expendable and they don't want to ask the passengers to take much of any responsibility. It comes down to greed.
> 
> ...


POST # 38 /rocksteady : Bostonian Bison
finds Much to Admire
in Your Writing. Why don't You Post
more Often ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> I don't mind most of the drunks either. Most are nice as anybody else. It just takes one or two ****s to ruin an otherwise fine work night. Maybe it's coincidence but since the start of summer, I'm getting half the ride requests but more assholes per capita. My ratings have also taken a huge hit for no reason but I'm not sure it's valid because I hit the 4.85 ceiling again. You can read about my conspiracy theory about uber doctoring the ratings elsewhere.


POST # 42 /rocksteady : "Conspiracy
Theory".....about #[F]Uber ?
Next You'll be assigning Orwellian sig-
nificance to Rasier LLC like that Member
with the Pet Buffalo or the Australian
Notable Chimpanzee Avatar. Jeepers!
Simians and Ungulates, what IS this:
"Revenge of the Weirds" ?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I don't open ****ing doors, no water, I drive day and night
> 3,000+ rides 4.88 rating
> My worst ratings come Fridays, daytime.


I noticed that too this week infact. However I am less sure that it was the people I picked up that day, but instead perhaps previous passengers that opened their app sometime on Friday to prepare for their weekend plans.. thus perhaps being old ratings (maybe a week older or more).

None of my passengers were rude during the day on Friday and everything seemed good, so unless it is a certain 'covert' bunch that comes out during that time and gives bad ratings, I suspect the ratings are from old trips.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am sexually irresistible ... and completely unobtainable ... that is why I get bad ratings ... no way it could be my appalling navigation skills


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sometimes you have to throw your hands up in the air like you just don't care.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> You might be too quick to pin all of your lower ratings to late-night, drunk pax. They are the likely culprit of your rating's demise, but what you observed with your quickly tanking rating isn't necessarily due to only those night drivers. Unless I'm ignorant to variations in market, ratings can have a significant lag time as most riders don't rate until well after they taken the trip.
> 
> An example...you drive shit-faced Joe home early morning Sunday from the ballet. His pin was in the wrong location, so it took some effort on your part to find his dumb ass. He's home safe and sound because you're an awesome Uber driver...all should be well. Joe doesn't open up his Uber again until he's ready to paint the town the following weekend and he has to rate you before he can request. All he can remember from that night was his favorite dancer, Cinnamon, who wouldn't give him her phone number, and the Uber driver who showed up late because *you *couldn't find *him *(in his head, anyways). Easy...crap rating...maybe a 3*, maybe a 2*, who knows, but it pulls down your rating a week later.
> 
> My point, some of those ratings drops could have been delayed lower ratings from day pax, or you could be correct that you were low-balled by those feeling no pain. Either way, try and follow the advice of all those on here telling you to ignore the rating. If you're ever able to get to that point, please share with me how you did it because 8 months into this, I still can't detach from my rating. I guess it takes a strong will, of which I must not possess.


LOL . Exactly.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> ...Either way, try and follow the advice of all those on here telling you to ignore the rating. If you're ever able to get to that point, please share with me how you did it because 8 months into this, I still can't detach from my rating. I guess it takes a strong will, of which I must not possess.


Can definitely relate to that... low ratings get under my skin and I haven't found a way to ignore them...


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Yes, each pax had told me each and every time why they are giving me a less than perfect score. From the way I look, talk and smile to the color of my skin. They tell me. Oh...they tell me.
> 
> And it hurts. It really hurts.


One told me she was giving me only 2 stars because my nostrils were asymmetrical and she could see them in the rear view mirror.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh My said:


> One told me she was giving me only 2 stars because my nostrils were asymmetrical and she could see them in the rear view mirror.


You snort when you laugh... *ding!* 1 star


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Oh My said:


> One told me she was giving me only 2 stars because my nostrils were asymmetrical and she could see them in the rear view mirror.


Once, a pax had the nerve to give me just 2 stars, because of all things, she was always complaining about my combustive gas problem. What a bit#%!!!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Sometimes you have to throw your hands up in the air like you just don't care.


I prefer to wave my hands like I just don't care.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> Nah, they'll just keep hiring more. They'll continue to sucker potential drivers with false advertisements stating their top partners make some embellished amount of money. By constantly hiring they weed out all except those willing to work the hardest for the least amount of money. Then they have their ideal fleet of useful idiots. For everyone that falls off or wises up, there's someone desperate enough to take his/her place.
> 
> With some states upping the minimum wage to 15 an hour, Uber may have to do something if the trend continues. After accounting for expenses (including wear/tear/maintenance), not many drivers are making that much. During the school year I was averaging $15 an hour after expenses. Since schools let out for summer I'm averaging $8 an hour. Last few nights $5.5o/hour. And yet Uber has still got a major hiring hard-on.


All you have to do is lie about the numbers and then you hire immigrants that would never think about expenses like driving miles. There will be more but only those politicians can change what they voted for to allow cheap rides.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> Nah, they'll just keep hiring more. They'll continue to sucker potential drivers with false advertisements stating their top partners make some embellished amount of money. By constantly hiring they weed out all except those willing to work the hardest for the least amount of money. Then they have their ideal fleet of useful idiots. For everyone that falls off or wises up, there's someone desperate enough to take his/her place.
> 
> With some states upping the minimum wage to 15 an hour, Uber may have to do something if the trend continues. After accounting for expenses (including wear/tear/maintenance), not many drivers are making that much. During the school year I was averaging $15 an hour after expenses. Since schools let out for summer I'm averaging $8 an hour. Last few nights $5.5o/hour. And yet Uber has still got a major hiring hard-on.


And then there is Green Cab, $3 rides... WTF?





Mitch is the man...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh My said:


> One told me she was giving me only 2 stars because my nostrils were asymmetrical and she could see them in the rear view mirror.


Not much of a drop from there to 1*; I would have pressed the eject button on that specimen.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I prefer to wave my hands like I just don't care.


Sometimes I like to "Just let go and let God".

Passengers freak out when I say that and let go of the steering wheel on Lake Shore Drive.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> And then there is Green Cab, $3 rides... WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mitch has no neck and working at $3 a ride....which is better than most Uber rides after Uber's cut.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Sometimes I like to "Just let go and let God".
> 
> Passengers freak out when I say that and let go of the steering wheel on Lake Shore Drive.


Close your eyes and start singing, "Jesus Take the Wheel."


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> _"I'm 'UberX driver Rob Lowe'... and I can't afford cable.. (or DirecTV). Care for some gum or a bottle of water?"_


I absolutely love that signature. Bravo, good sir!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> Close your eyes and start singing, "Jesus Take the Wheel."


If you put together a mix CD with songs that have Uber driver in jokes in the lyrics, I'll play it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> Giving great Uber sounds like something that involves copious amounts of lube.


No, when Uber does that to you, you _ain't allowed no_ K-Y or Vaseline.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, when Uber does that to you, you _ain't allowed no_ K-Y or Vaseline.


What about Tabasco?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^.......that or a fig...........


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> What about Tabasco?


 ouch the burning ring of fire


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I noticed that too this week infact. However I am less sure that it was the people I picked up that day, but instead perhaps previous passengers that opened their app sometime on Friday to prepare for their weekend plans.. thus perhaps being old ratings (maybe a week older or more).
> 
> None of my passengers were rude during the day on Friday and everything seemed good, so unless it is a certain 'covert' bunch that comes out during that time and gives bad ratings, I suspect the ratings are from old trips.


POST # 75 /KeJorn: Bison has been
Remiss and Underattentive,
oh dear. First, Belated Congratulations
on Achieving Well-Known a while ago.
Second, but Significantly....Your Signa-
ture is Oh-So Deserved by the "Fratty
Boi" Circle-Jerking Cabal at 1455 Market!

(Why can't Forum Tech fix the Horizon-
tal-Slicing-Off O'Bottom Signature Line?)

BOOYAH! bellows The Ungulate.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

atomix said:


> Once, a pax had the nerve to give me just 2 stars, because of all things, she was always complaining about my combustive gas problem. What a bit#%!!!
> 
> View attachment 8188


POST # 82 /atomix: So......Ditzy PAX puts
Pin out in the Pacific
Somewhere, You rack up Needless Dead
Miles only to have "Sparky", the out-of-
the-blue Lightning Bolt, show up after
the 7BeanBurrito digested and.....


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 82 /atomix: So......Ditzy PAX puts
> Pin out in the Pacific
> Somewhere, You rack up Needless Dead
> Miles only to have "Sparky", the out-of-
> ...


Rofl. Yea, pax was typical plastic looking, over-the-hill ex model way past her earning years. Bet those puffy lips could float on water.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> And then there is Green Cab, $3 rides... WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$3.00 is more than what a Uber driver gets, $2.50
My opinion is that it is illegal as Uber.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> One told me she was giving me only 2 stars because my nostrils were asymmetrical and she could see them in the rear view mirror.


lmao!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

atomix said:


> Rofl. Yea, pax was typical plastic looking, over-the-hill ex model way past her earning years. Bet those puffy lips could float on water.


^^^
Collagen floats? 
Hmmmm...
Never knew that.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> My ratings get dinged all the time by pax just for being a female driver.


Ain't buying it. You also get many unearned 5*s "just for being a female driver".


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> How can you be certain you're getting some low ratings just because you are more attractive, or more educated or just simply, a woman? Maybe you are coming across as this insecure person, be it a woman, who thinks they are better than others for the reasons you state. Then instead of rightly blaming yourself and your snobbish attitude, you blame the person reacting to your bad attitude--twisting their justifiably low rating into some sort of simple prejudice against you. It may be just insecure, jelly, haters like you think. Or maybe you're just shifting blame to avoid responsibility. I tend to think the vast majority of riders don't care about any of the things you listed in considering what to rate you. Actually, people tend to respond favorably to nice cars and attractive people. Just jealous of your car and looks? Are you in High School? It's always somebody else fault, huh?
> 
> If your rating is 4.9 one week and 4.6 the next for "no rhyme or reason", that actually goes against your suspicion of haters and my suspicion that you have a bad attitude. This odd shift in ratings goes against the law of averages. All things being equal, 4.9-4.6 is too big of shift to be random. This happens to me too as it does many others which leads me to suspect it's Uber adjusting the ratings to keep drivers in check. Every time my average gets back up to 4.85, for "no rhyme or reason" I'll start averaging in the 4.6-4.7 range until I'm down to 4.82-4.83. Then I'll start averaging around 4.9 with some nights of 20-30 rides with a perfect 5. Without fail, when my rating is back up to 4.85-4.86, the process begins again.


Lol. Stop being a hater & putting words in my mouth. I simply randomly stated typical stereotypes. Never did I say perception was a FACT. Get over yourself & write someone else a dissertation. The bottom line is the "rating" system sucks....


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Ain't buying it. You also get many unearned 5*s "just for being a female driver".


Maybe but we'll never know....


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> That's quite messed up and unfortunately, I think it's true since I'm not quite the looker. Believe me, I use a friggin action figure on my Facebook picture because I'm THAT ugly.
> 
> If I had the option to NOT show my face while the pax is rating me, that would be so swell. I feel like it would definitely help my rating get to where it should be.


I'm sure you're beautiful


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Mitch has no neck and working at $3 a ride....which is better than most Uber rides after Uber's cut.





MoneyUber4 said:


> $3.00 is more than what a Uber driver gets, $2.50. My opinion is that it is illegal as Uber.


So the pax pays $3...

Under Uber, subtract $1 SRF and 20% ($1.40) = $1.60 goes to UberMitch.

So how much goes to GreenCabMitch?? GC has to make something from it... Esp since it sounds like they provide the cars...

And why you gotta be hating on Mitch's neck (or lack thereof...), OC??


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh My said:


> View attachment 8194


That reminds me of this failed ad in the UK:


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I absolutely love that signature. Bravo, good sir!


Thanks! Yeah the one DirecTV w/Rob Lowe ad they never made... I thought those ads were pretty funny, too bad they took them out of circulation.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> Lol. Stop being a hater & putting words in my mouth. I simply randomly stated typical stereotypes. Never did I say perception was a FACT. Get over yourself & write someone else a dissertation. The bottom line is the "rating" system sucks....


licks

GD "sucks" is sooo sexist and non-PC.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Collagen floats?
> Hmmmm...
> Never knew that.


Forgot to mention she was also an air-headed blonde, kinda like GoodYear.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Mitch has no neck and working at $3 a ride....which is better than most Uber rides after Uber's cut.


 no way they make money, $3 a ride anywhere in the area. maybe he doesnt pay for a car or insurance but the company has to get a piece of that $3 and what about gas?


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

I waited once for almost 20 minutes then I canceled ride and put other on the option. Lady kept calling me saying he's coming. I wonder if she meant some thing else after waiting that long, lol.


----------



## BKNY75 (Oct 25, 2014)

90% of my rides are after dark on the weekends. My ratings have fluctuated wildly from one week to the next despite me being very consistent in the way I handle my business. I've found that the best solution is to simply not give a fu*k. 

I attribute most of the poor ratings to new people since I tend to notice that my rating drops seem to go along with picking up a lot of 5* passengers. Here's a tip, most 5* passengers aren't awesome people. They're just too new to uber to actually have a "real" rating. Just like new drivers. They think 4 stars is a pretty good rating to hand out, and they need to be educated. Since it seems that new people sign up in bunches, whenever uber does an advertising push, it seems my rating takes a hit a long with it. 

And drunks have a tendency to not really rate you. They either pull out their phone and pound whatever rating they can see to just close the app and be done with it, or when they wake up the next day and see they haven't closed out the transaction because they passed out with their phone still in their hand, they see they were hit with a surge, hit the 1* and drool on their hungover selves. 

If you're still naive enough to worry about your rating do yourself a favor and don't drive drunk people around. You'll drive yourself crazy otherwise.


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

I completely agree with you BKN75. Drunks are a pain in the ass. My ratings drop when I pick up there drunk butts. I notice people in the morning are much nicer cause they still havent drank. I'm sticking to the people I'm more comfortable with. I've been doing this for now 3 months and my spots are decent people and use uber a ton and usually the same people.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

1328 Rides and 4.81...Just went 59 straight rides with all 5s then someone gave me 4 again! No reason I know of, just one of those PAX! Makes no difference when you drive as long as people think a 4 (or even a 3) in a 5 star system is good you will always get what we consider a bad rating! Hang in there...drive when you can get the best money and most enjoyment and forget about the rating!


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


I didn't go through all the replies so I'm sure I'll be repeating what's been said; ratings will always go down on party nights. That is a fact. Everyone knows that after driving a couple of nights. If you're new, you shouldn't drive nights because every rating has a huge impact on your overall score. Once you've completed a couple hundred rides, then nights are fine because your rating will be able to take the ding. Another thing to learn from this, whatever Uber says, the opposite is the truth. "So and so city is super busy right now"; maybe it was for about 5 minutes, but now they just made 500 drivers go there, effectively making that area slow.

I also stopped driving nights a while ago, but not because of ratings. I wanted to get a dashcam since it seems like 90% of the crazy stuff we hear on the news happens after dark. But I was waiting on what changes Uber was going to make this summer, so far those changes aren't good.


----------



## Debra (May 30, 2015)

Hello my name is Debra, I am about to start Uber on June 8th, here in San Diego, Ca. I figure I should start at the Del Mar fair during the day to early evening. No late nights for me I don't want to deal with the drunks. I know that we need to keep most of the trunk clear for customers luggage, wheel chairs, etc. But I figure it is good to have a few cleaning supplies, a couple of beach towels, a case of small waters, a change of clothes, just in case. Any one recommend anything else to carry in the car? Another question, I have a question about lifting heavy items, I can not lift over 15 lbs, due to a neck fusion surgery I had years ago, Is there away to find out ahead of time, if these issues are to be addressed before excepting a ride. I don't want to hurt myself, or waste anybodies time, if I can not put the luggage or wheel chair in the trunk?


----------



## Debra (May 30, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> My ratings get dinged all the time by pax just for being a female driver.


Wow that sucks, what city are you in?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Debra said:


> Hello my name is Debra, I am about to start Uber on June 8th, here in San Diego, Ca. I figure I should start at the Del Mar fair during the day to early evening. No late nights for me I don't want to deal with the drunks. I know that we need to keep most of the trunk clear for customers luggage, wheel chairs, etc. But I figure it is good to have a few cleaning supplies, a couple of beach towels, a case of small waters, a change of clothes, just in case. Any one recommend anything else to carry in the car? Another question, I have a question about lifting heavy items, I can not lift over 15 lbs, due to a neck fusion surgery I had years ago, Is there away to find out ahead of time, if these issues are to be addressed before excepting a ride. I don't want to hurt myself, or waste anybodies time, if I can not put the luggage or wheel chair in the trunk?


Welcome aboard.

Assisting passengers with luggage and other heavy things are courtesies, of course. You are not required to put them in the car. However, because passengers often expect for drivers to assist them, you can text passengers before pick-up after first accepting the ride. Accepting ping will bolster acceptance rating. Ask if they have heavy objects. Briefly state neck issue limits ability to lift heavy objects. If they have problem, tell them to cancel, this way you won't get dinged by bad rating.

Other drivers approach theses issues in many other ways too, so get as many informed opinions as possible.

Regarding supplies invest in good floor mats, seat covers, and in-car (front and rear recording) dash cam. These goodies really aren't expensive, check Amazon. Oh, by the way, don't forget to deduct purchases as business expenses.

Uber Safe, Uber Smart


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Debra said:


> Wow that sucks, what city are you in?


Washington, DC & surrounding areas.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> You snort when you laugh... *ding!* 1 star


I was 2 starred once because I didn't run a red light, and didn't have Spotify!


----------



## UberMysticMan (Jun 8, 2015)

I am so new, I still steaming, but I was wondering- to those driving for both U & L, what do you do if, say a Lyft call comes in while waiting for the next Uber call? Do you go offline for each one when a call comes in for the other one?


----------



## Debra (May 30, 2015)

atomix said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Assisting passengers with luggage and other heavy things are courtesies, of course. You are not required to put them in the car. However, because passengers often expect for drivers to assist them, you can text passengers before pick-up after first accepting the ride. Accepting ping will bolster acceptance rating. Ask if they have heavy objects. Briefly state neck issue limits ability to lift heavy objects. If they have problem, tell them to cancel, this way you won't get dinged by bad rating.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I was 2 starred once because I didn't run a red light, and didn't have Spotify!


^^^
Assholes.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Amuses me how people alway follow "just completed my first # of trips and my rating was..." who gives a rats ass about your rating, what did you gross?!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UberMysticMan said:


> I am so new, I still steaming, but I was wondering- to those driving for both U & L, what do you do if, say a Lyft call comes in while waiting for the next Uber call? Do you go offline for each one when a call comes in for the other one?


Yes, if I remember to!  Actually, now that I've been doing both for awhile, I usually remember to do it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know, my ratings are way up since I got a push up bra for the man boobs!

Seriously though, I see a few disturbing trends but no rhyme or reason to the ratings I get. I am pretty solid and consistent, will run 20-30 -40 trips at 5.0, then magically get a 1 and a 3 the next day. Overall my 500 ride rating (what's on the dashboard) keeps slowly slipping and it doesn't seem to matter when although I drive mostly at night. I live in a fairly poor student neighborhood and I drive select so I think that some of the students are accidentally ordering select and then pissed about it. Getting a little to close to 4.6 for my comfort.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> That reminds me of this failed ad in the UK:
> View attachment 8195


nice


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberMysticMan said:


> I am so new, I still steaming, but I was wondering- to those driving for both U & L, what do you do if, say a Lyft call comes in while waiting for the next Uber call? Do you go offline for each one when a call comes in for the other one?


When I was running 2 apps I kept them both going as much as possible. If the ride was more than 5 mins long sure, I'd turn the 2nd one off. But approaching the destination about 3-4 minutes out I would try to ALWAYS turn the 2nd one on and hope for a ping BEFORE I dropped.

That is the Taxi driver's Nirvana, back-to-back jobs, lined up in a row, with the Riders on the street waiting for you to slow down a little to jump inside! Wasting as little time as possible between jobs. Having both apps is the way to go.


----------



## Slevin (May 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> No its 5 minutes


I don't ever text or call anymore: just press "arrived" when I get there, time 5 minutes with stopwatch, and cancel for "rider no show". $5 for me and then on to the next fare.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


I drive exclusively at night, only on surge, mostly drunks. I have a 4.9 average after over 1000 trips, and was rated a perfect 5.0 on over 50 trips last week. I average about $49/hour in fares. Again, I only drive surges of 1.5 or more. My experience has been quite different from yours. I will leave it at that.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I would be more accepting of it if they had the low end limit at 4. Not only that, this system encourages discrimination against drivers. I saw one Reddit user talking about how she gave a driver a low rating because he was ugly. What's next, giving a 1 because a driver is black? Uber is setting themselves up for a serious lawsuit over this completely arbitrary system. I really wish Uber would get it's head out of it's ass on this issue.


Are you saying my 4.9 average comes from the fact that I am white, speak perfect english, and drive a newish car? I am kind of thinking the first two are more important than the last.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Are you saying my 4.9 average comes from the fact that I am white, speak perfect english, and drive a newish car? I am kind of thinking the first two are more important than the last.


Being a Swedish ex Cat-walk model helps as well ya know! (Let 'em think that)


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

I bounce between a 4.77 -4.78 over all and have never been able to break those numbers. Whos fault is it? It's partially my fault and also the fault of some customers who I consider to be unreasonable jerks. I don't claim to be perfect and don't expect it from others when I am out and about paying for various services.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> Maybe I'm worrying over nothing, then. My current overall is a 4.8, I was just getting seriously concerned by the continuous drop over a three-day period.


4.8 = good

Don't worry. It is an average game. 
The more you drive, the more your average will settle out.

The answer to "How do I get better ratings?" 
Drive, Drive, Drive.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

That and don't stop for gas, or to take a pee bread with a PAX unattended in your car


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

superjtrdr said:


> I bounce between a 4.77 -4.78 over all and have never been able to break those numbers. Whos fault is it? It's partially my fault and also the fault of some customers who I consider to be unreasonable jerks. I don't claim to be perfect and don't expect it from others when I am out and about paying for various services.


It is illegal to kill them and eat them.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> Have you ever gotten called out by Uber for leaving after five minutes? I thought the official policy was ten.


I feel sorry for the CSR that calls me for that...


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

GoneInThreeHundredSeconds said:


> I heard drivers get deactivated for 4.2 or 4 after certain number of trips...I'm just interested in whether pax get deactivated if they fall below 3 let say??


Nice pic... Gotta visit London so I can ping you for a ride.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I didn't invent the ratings system, I just know pax will **** you over when they can't use the app.
> 
> If they call, cancel. If they have 5 pax? cancel. If they have small kids and no car seat, cancel. Never wait more than 5 minutes, disrespectful pax won't rate you well... Uber demands us to have high ratings, it's up to you.
> 
> No texts, no calls... The pax needs to be at the pin in less than 4 minutes or I'm gone.


Man..I call immediately as soon as I get the order to confirm the pickup location, even before I move. 90% of the pickups are off the pin and I'm not going to hope they wave me down when I blow by them. The other day, I got an order on Brook Road in Richmond and the husband called to confirm I could take 5. I also confirmed the address. When I got there, I called and the wife says, "I don't see you. are you on the right Brook Road? There are two in Tysons Corner." Now I have to confirm that the residential pickup is in the Richmond area..WTF!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Lately, I only call or text if the pick-up doesn't seem right. It seems the locations have been a lot better lately. Although, Sunday night I had an airport pick-up that was marked as a restaurant across the street from the airport.


----------



## UberLady2015 (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol, if you're UberX ... Don't open the doors for passengers; Don't offer the suggested water !!!! It's not worth your time/money. It won't help your rating either. Just be nice, few questions here and there and that's it.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UberLady2015 said:


> Lol, if you're UberX ... Don't open the doors for passengers; Don't offer the suggested water !!!! It's not worth your time/money. It won't help your rating either. Just be nice, few questions here and there and that's it.


Agree..just be "normal", friendly, and a little patient. MOST people are reasonable, even if they are cheap.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I would be more accepting of it if they had the low end limit at 4. Not only that, this system encourages discrimination against drivers. I saw one Reddit user talking about how she gave a driver a low rating because he was ugly. What's next, giving a 1 because a driver is black? Uber is setting themselves up for a serious lawsuit over this completely arbitrary system. I really wish Uber would get it's head out of it's ass on this issue.


Lawsuit bingo!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I don't mind the drunks. I just let them have fun as long as they're not damaging my car. It's kinda funny the stuff they say.
> 
> I got flagged down by a threesome for my last ride of the night earlier. One girl was really cute(but way too young for me). She sat in the front and made an obvious booty-call. I was just thinking...this guy is stupid if he doesn't(you know).
> 
> Made me remember my younger days when I was turning down girls like her because I knew it only made her want me more. And I was probably already spoken for that night.


A true driver comes out of the cocoon


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

UberLady2015 said:


> Lol, if you're UberX ... Don't open the doors for passengers; Don't offer the suggested water !!!! It's not worth your time/money. It won't help your rating either. Just be nice, few questions here and there and that's it.


I did this for one day. I got all 5 star ratings, and watched my average go up. Too many five stars in a row for this to be a fluke. I'm surprised, but this advice is right on the money.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberLady2015 said:


> Lol, if you're UberX ... Don't open the doors for passengers; Don't offer the suggested water !!!! It's not worth your time/money. It won't help your rating either. Just be nice, few questions here and there and that's it.


I bet most of the people that make these types of comments get pissed when they walk into Walmart and cannot find anyone to help them or have to wait in a long line. Just because prices are cheap does not mean the service should suffer.

I respectfully disagree with you on this point. In my market I open car doors and provide water. I feel my tips and rating reflect my good service. I have a rating of 4.94 and it is rare I get a low mark. My weekly updates from Uber reflect very positive comments from my riders.

Before anyone makes any Assumptions, no I am not a new driver.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

How does a green car driver make money, you ask? They only give rides ON CAMPUS. It's a very short trip to pick up and deliver a passenger and no one said the driver provides the car.


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

Slevin said:


> I don't ever text or call anymore: just press "arrived" when I get there, time 5 minutes with stopwatch, and cancel for "rider no show". $5 for me and then on to the next fare.


That's how you do it, friend. 
I figured that out after my first night. **** all that water, candy, call & text them jazz. 
My car, my rules, my money. Don't get it ****ed up. 
And if you act like a ****, I'm pulling over and canceling the trip. I don't care where we're at. Request a different Uber.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I bet most of the people that make these types of comments get pissed when they walk into Walmart and cannot find anyone to help them or have to wait in a long line. Just because prices are cheap does not mean the service should suffer.
> 
> I respectfully disagree with you on this point. In my market I open car doors and provide water. I feel my tips and rating reflect my good service. I have a rating of 4.94 and it is rare I get a low mark. My weekly updates from Uber reflect very positive comments from my riders.
> 
> Before anyone makes any Assumptions, no I am not a new driver.


In most instances ( at least for me) it's not practical or safe to get out and open the door. I'll do it at the airport, or if they need to put something in the trunk, things like that. I don't pass out water or anything like that, nor have I had many people ask for it. But I suspect attitudes are different between here (So Cal) and the south.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey guys hows it going? I'm new to the site but so far like over half the post here you guys are funny.... lol

I been driving for Uber for about a year and yes it does suck. I don't even make minimum wage most of the time and I love how you don't get tipped. And the whole 5 star rating system does suck just as bad as driving for Uber. I been playing around on the Uber System for a long time now. And my sore goes up & down like the tide in our oceans it don't matter if you had a good week or not. For instance if you give a ride to someone that only uses Uber once a month they may not rate you until their next ride. I did see a post here on the thread about waiting 5 minutes then canceling the ride. This is one of the best ways to cancel a trip plus make money for the fair with out dropping your star level. Because it don't give the client the option to rate your performance. Matter of fact it will slowly increase your rating for some unknown godly reason. But for the most part people are people and must people suck so I don't even worry about my score any more. It seems like I kind of stay right around 4.7 & 4.9 no matter what I do.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Debra, 95 % of yours trip will not involve loading luggage. So don't get the idea to call or txt everyone. The only time I get out is to assist in loading or unloading luggage.

And being a woman most will load there own, at least a decent person will, if not, consider a 3 star from you.

And don't ever forget, It is only the most current 500 trips that the rating is accounted for.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

MrPlow said:


> That's how you do it, friend.
> I figured that out after my first night. **** all that water, candy, call & text them jazz.
> My car, my rules, my money. Don't get it ****ed up.
> And if you act like a ****, I'm pulling over and canceling the trip. I don't care where we're at. Request a different Uber.


I've read your posts since you joined this forum and I must say that you appear to have serious anger issues.
I think I might be afraid to ride in your car.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I've read your posts since you joined this forum and I must say that you appear to have serious anger issues.
> I think I might be afraid to ride in your car.


I don't know what to say


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I've read your posts since you joined this forum and I must say that you appear to have serious anger issues.
> I think I might be afraid to ride in your car.


You know doing Uber is hard for a guy like me "A Nice Guy" but we all do know that nice guys finish last lol. But I can see his point big time I fill the same way anymore about driving for Uber. I don't even make more than minimum wage most of the time but I do love driving. But Uber has some major issues to deal with. It's left up to the drivers to decide what to do per-trip as we are all independent subcontractors. Even if Uber it self acts like we're not but say we are for instance I got tired of doing $2 fairs all day long in 12hr I only made $78 and had to take out gas on top of that. So I asked Uber If I could decline any trips less than X amount of miles? They told me that if I did they would have to drop me as a partner. Wow ok so we are not independent subcontractors then. Because I been a independent subcontractor my whole life not just driving for Uber and if I remember correctly if a job was offerd to me then I had the option to accept it or reject it. So in one sentence Uber basically demanded me to except all rides. SO much for being your own Boss as a so called "Independent Subcontractor" Uber just needs to come out and say that we are employees of it's company.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> That and don't stop for gas, or to take a piss with a PAX


^^^
Don't think that I'd really ever like to piss with a pax.


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I've read your posts since you joined this forum and I must say that you appear to have serious anger issues.
> I think I might be afraid to ride in your car.


Meh...just an east coast attitude


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

What does PAX stand for? Sorry I'm a Noob...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Limpice said:


> What does PAX stand for? Sorry I'm a Noob...


Passenger


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


When they are drunk or slightly drunk, it is difficult to aim their fingers on the app. Statistically speaking, when you are drunk, chances of hitting 5-star (on the far right) is slimmer even when they have a good intention. It's more likely to hit the middle, either 3-star or 4-star. You can provide the best over the top service but the statistic is going against you.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I like when the address is spread out over the entire block. What..I'm supposed to back down the street to the correct number? I call every order as soon as I get it to tell them I am on my way and to confirm their location. At night...don't answer the second call...cancelled! Don't call if you're not ready and I'm sorry you didn't take the phone into the bathroom with you!


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


I just cannot drive at night. Too risky in my opinion. But if you enjoy it, then by all means, do it.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Debra said:


> Wow that sucks, what city are you in?


How does she know her rating gets dinged because she's a female? She states as a matter of fact she gets bad ratings for being female but then when somebody points out that she may get 5 star ratings for being female her response is, "guess we'll never know." And she fails to see the disconnect. That's the beautiful convenience of a solipsistic mind.

All my ratings besides 5 stars are because I'm a male and theyz all just abunch of jelluz haters. Whateva!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXpert2020 said:


> I just cannot drive at night. Too risky in my opinion. But if you enjoy it, then by all means, do it.


^^^
During the Summer here, the temp plunges down to a mere 105 degrees at midnight.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> How does she know her rating gets dinged because she's a female? She states as a matter of fact she gets bad ratings for being female but then when somebody points out that she may get 5 star ratings for being female her response is, "guess we'll never know." And she fails to see the disconnect. That's the beautiful convenience of a solipsistic mind.
> 
> All my ratings besides 5 stars are because I'm a male and theyz all just abunch of jelluz haters. Whateva!


No, all of your ratings below 5 are because you are male and they are jealous of your vocabulary.

How can you possibly have solipsistic and whateva in the same sentence, I'm pretty sure that's illegal in CH


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No, all of your ratings below 5 are because you are male and they are jealous of your vocabulary.
> 
> How can you possibly have solipsistic and whateva in the same sentence, I'm pretty sure that's illegal in CH


"You don't know me! Whateva, I do what I want!"


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Debra said:


> Hello my name is Debra, I am about to start Uber on June 8th, here in San Diego, Ca. I figure I should start at the Del Mar fair during the day to early evening. No late nights for me I don't want to deal with the drunks. I know that we need to keep most of the trunk clear for customers luggage, wheel chairs, etc. But I figure it is good to have a few cleaning supplies, a couple of beach towels, a case of small waters, a change of clothes, just in case. Any one recommend anything else to carry in the car? Another question, I have a question about lifting heavy items, I can not lift over 15 lbs, due to a neck fusion surgery I had years ago, Is there away to find out ahead of time, if these issues are to be addressed before excepting a ride. I don't want to hurt myself, or waste anybodies time, if I can not put the luggage or wheel chair in the trunk?


Hi Debra and welcome. Thought you should hear from a fellow SD driver. I have been driving a year now, 1400 Uber trips, 350 Lyft and about 100 Sidecar. I carry 2 towels, glass cleaner and paper towels...that is it...Have never needed anything else. I am not a believer water to PAX helps rating so I don't..takes up space if have needed many times. Fair is 1 week old today and I had my first drop off this am! Have not had a pickup but I work mornings. Remember...pick up at fair is very difficult (what entrance and most pax with say come to the pin) and hope you have a bluetooth to call PAX to verify their location. I have to contact 70% of clients who are not where they say or at a commercial place and don't tell you which store.

Regarding luggage...San Diego is a tourist destination so you will get lots of it...no way to know in advance so all you can do is apologize and tell them why you can't help...most people will understand and unless one of them really needs help you should be ok...I always help but many people say "it's heavy, I will get it" even to a bulk of a guy like me!!

Good luck to you and feel free to private message any time especially if you decide to drive for Lyft or Sidecar and want to get a sign on bonus using a referral. Drive on!!
Oh, BTW check out the San Diego Forum page..scroll to bottom and all cities are listed.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Debra said:


> Hello my name is Debra, I am about to start Uber on June 8th, here in San Diego, Ca. I figure I should start at the Del Mar fair during the day to early evening. No late nights for me I don't want to deal with the drunks. I know that we need to keep most of the trunk clear for customers luggage, wheel chairs, etc. But I figure it is good to have a few cleaning supplies, a couple of beach towels, a case of small waters, a change of clothes, just in case. Any one recommend anything else to carry in the car? Another question, I have a question about lifting heavy items, I can not lift over 15 lbs, due to a neck fusion surgery I had years ago, Is there away to find out ahead of time, if these issues are to be addressed before excepting a ride. I don't want to hurt myself, or waste anybodies time, if I can not put the luggage or wheel chair in the trunk?


Go to a c-store/grocery store and get a bunch of plastic bags for pukers. People will get shit-faced during the day, count on it. If you're even suspicious, hand them a bag. When they tell me they don't get sick, I say "ok..my driving sucks , so put your face in the bag. If you mess up my car, I'll run your credit card for $200.00." And of course give them the dreaded 1 star rating.


----------



## UberLady2015 (Feb 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I bet most of the people that make these types of comments get pissed when they walk into Walmart and cannot find anyone to help them or have to wait in a long line. Just because prices are cheap does not mean the service should suffer.
> 
> I respectfully disagree with you on this point. In my market I open car doors and provide water. I feel my tips and rating reflect my good service. I have a rating of 4.94 and it is rare I get a low mark. My weekly updates from Uber reflect very positive comments from my riders.
> 
> Before anyone makes any Assumptions, no I am not a new driver.


Well, in LA it is completely different . Usually, people don't tip ( no matter how much water or gum you provide) The rates are horrible, even if you work surges only it is very hard to make a decent amount of money, so buying all that extra stuff for pax is just paying out of your own packet.
Plus, I think all those ratings are all about "sympathy" and not about free stuff .
If the driver is nice and drives safely or has great personality why would you give him/her a 1 star?!
Also, talking about quality , riding in brand new Toyota or Lexus doesn't seem as a "cheap service".


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Shyeah Right said:


> That's a real shame, too, since Uber is cheaper and arrives faster than traditional cabs. In fact, I've been at bars that strongly recommend Uber for their drunk patrons. The drunks are shooting themselves in the foot for being assholes. Only new drivers will ever pick up at bars, it seems.


Unfortunately there is no shortage of new drivers.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

One tonight wasn't sure of the destination address or even general vicinity of where she wanted to go. She did apologize and said "Sometimes my mind goes blank and I forget stuff". I told her it was ok because sometimes I forget how to drive.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

UberLady2015 said:


> Lol, if you're UberX ... Don't open the doors for passengers; Don't offer the suggested water !!!! It's not worth your time/money. It won't help your rating either. Just be nice, few questions here and there and that's it.


I'm pretty new, but I agree with this post. I've got a bottle of water in each back door cup holder, but just to look inviting. I don't offer the water, and I've only had one person ask to take, or take it. I've learned not to call or text to much. I'd rather Google the address to figure out what business I'm driving to for the pickup, in case it unclear. And it's very empowering to cancel a trip upon arrival when you find out the pax are so drunk as to be a vomit risk. Not in my car, lol.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

OldMillerPlace said:


> I'm pretty new, but I agree with this post. I've got a bottle of water in each back door cup holder, but just to look inviting. I don't offer the water, and I've only had one person ask to take, or take it. I've learned not to call or text to much. I'd rather Google the address to figure out what business I'm driving to for the pickup, in case it unclear. And it's very empowering to cancel a trip upon arrival when you find out the pax are so drunk as to be a vomit risk. Not in my car, lol.


Nice job on cancelling the vomit risk.

Most do not know it but the tech company has some sort of partnership with Mothers Against Drunk Driving (MADD).
They are semi dictating the pricing to the tech company to keep it as low as possible on weekends downtown. Surge will disappear. They don't give a damned about the drivers. All they care about is that the alcoholics that cannot make good decisions, especially while drunk, have a ride at their command for as close to free as they can get it.

Keep the puke, driver.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I've read your posts since you joined this forum and I must say that you appear to have serious anger issues.
> I think I might be afraid to ride in your car.


Its called the "Taxi Driver Attitude".

If you put out a slightly intimidating, terse aura then cab passengers are less likely to be smart with you. Works OK in Cabs, wont llast long in the Uber rating system.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> Go to a c-store/grocery store and get a bunch of plastic bags for pukers. People will get shit-faced during the day, count on it. If you're even suspicious, hand them a bag. When they tell me they don't get sick, I say "ok..my driving sucks , so put your face in the bag. If you mess up my car, I'll run your credit card for $200.00." And of course give them the dreaded 1 star rating.





Debra said:


> Hello my name is Debra, I am about to start Uber on June 8th, here in San Diego, Ca. I figure I should start at the Del Mar fair during the day to early evening. No late nights for me I don't want to deal with the drunks. I know that we need to keep most of the trunk clear for customers luggage, wheel chairs, etc. But I figure it is good to have a few cleaning supplies, a couple of beach towels, a case of small waters, a change of clothes, just in case. Any one recommend anything else to carry in the car? Another question, I have a question about lifting heavy items, I can not lift over 15 lbs, due to a neck fusion surgery I had years ago, Is there away to find out ahead of time, if these issues are to be addressed before excepting a ride. I don't want to hurt myself, or waste anybodies time, if I can not put the luggage or wheel chair in the trunk?


A


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Nice job on cancelling the vomit risk.
> 
> Most do not know it but the tech company has some sort of partnership with Mothers Against Drunk Driving (MADD).
> They are semi dictating the pricing to the tech company to keep it as low as possible on weekends downtown. Surge will disappear. They don't give a damned about the drivers. All they care about is that the alcoholics that cannot make good decisions, especially while drunk, have a ride at their command for as close to free as they can get it.
> ...


Over a decade ago I saw a lady in a Ford Explorer blow through a red light at an intersection where an elementary school is located near Ford world headquarters. There was a M.A.D.D. banner flapping from her rear wiper. I'm sure she was late picking up her brat from daycare and gets charged $20 for each 15 minutes after 5:30.

Elena Ford herself was arrested for drunk driving after taking her Explorer up a median in Ferndale Michigan.......with her brat in the backseat. Google it. Global Marketing Director or some crap too. I would have just killed myself.

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSN0514996520110405

I like that they're finally posting the mugs of these female DUI offenders in the papers now. They seem to be mostly female nowadays and the majority have kids in the car. It's not just old, bald White men anymore.

F M.A.D.D. and their dated "agenda".


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Nice job on cancelling the vomit risk.
> 
> Most do not know it but the tech company has some sort of partnership with Mothers Against Drunk Driving (MADD).
> They are semi dictating the pricing to the tech company to keep it as low as possible on weekends downtown. Surge will disappear. They don't give a damned about the drivers. All they care about is that the alcoholics that cannot make good decisions, especially while drunk, have a ride at their command for as close to free as they can get it.
> ...


MADD, "Semi-dictating pricing?"
is just a made up conspiracy theory.
You write the book and I will promote the movie rights, and we split the profit 50/50 on this sci-fi thriller....of course less Uber's 20% cut we have to give them.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

If they don't come out its a $5 fee or 10? I had a ride cancel on site and got $10


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

617Pete said:


> If they don't come out its a $5 fee or 10? I had a ride cancel on site and got $10


Pete: If you got $10 I would let that sleeping dog lye.
Regards


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Over a decade ago I saw a lady in a Ford Explorer blow through a red light at an intersection where an elementary school is located near Ford world headquarters. There was a M.A.D.D. banner flapping from her rear wiper. I'm sure she was late picking up her brat from daycare and gets charged $20 for each 15 minutes after 5:30.
> 
> Elena Ford herself was arrested for drunk driving after taking her Explorer up a median in Ferndale Michigan.......with her brat in the backseat. Google it. Global Marketing Director or some crap too. I would have just killed myself.
> 
> ...


Candy (Or is it Kandi, or Candi, or whatever) and whatever her last name is who founded MADD got a DUI after she founded the org.


----------



## edbess (Jun 14, 2015)

i'm not sure if you are aware that riders can rate you up to 3 months later so just becuase you think you get a bad rating from a certain night it is IMPOSSIBLE ( literally impossible because UBER will not work with you on finding out what you did wrong and help you improve) to tell for sure because it could have been a rider who just didn't rate you for a few days.
The only reason I say this is becuase my experience has been the opposite, I hate driving during the day becuase of the possibility of taking a wrong turn onto a street that is heavy on traffic which could cost the rider an extra 5-10 mins, also people coming from bars on their way home have no time constraint usually but business men going to work or to the airport sometimes have strict time constraints which could lead to a bad rating due to traffic and such. So far the only issues I've had were from day customers.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

*The votes are in and tallied !!!*
There is "no" best time to drive.
Morning, afternoon, evening, night, rush hour, dust hour, week-day, week-end, work-day, holiday, tomorrow, today, or even *Yesterday!*
Got to sign off now, and get back to driving.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Debra said:


> Wow that sucks, what city are you in?


Hi Debra..replied to you a few days ago but it looks like the forum police deleted it. I will try again...thought you might like to hear from a fellow San Diego driver. I have over 1350 Uber rides, 350 Lyft and about 100 Sidecar under my belt. First the bad news/good news..you will probably get your share of Airport rides (about 20% from North County)..good news..good $, bad news is you will have to address the luggage situation. I believe MOST PAX will have no problem if you apologize for not helping and explain why. Some will have the same problem you do so a joint effort may be required or you may need to deline those rides. The Fair? Today is about day 9 and I have had one trip to...3 young ladies going to work. I only work mornings and they don't open until 10 so that may be why. Be courteous and honest and I believe you will do just fine. I carry only a towel, paper towel and glass cleaner in my car and have not need more. I don't work the bar crowd! I don't believe providing water adds any benefit so I stopped even though I purchased small cooler and freezer ice specifically for it...I got my share of bad ratings after handing out water...I am a 4.81 so I guess it has not hurt too much. Up to you though...maybe you will feel better if you provide particularly on those longer airport rides. Good luck to you.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

3 months to rate..where did that come from? I always thought it was within 24-48 hours! How would they remember your drive from 3 months! I do agree Uber does not provide info on bad ratings only comments on good ones (see your weekly drive summary). If you get a really bad, like a 1 and the pax provides a complaint, you will get a chance to tell your side of the story but it better be good because tendency is to side with the pax!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> you will get a chance to tell your side of the story but it better be good because tendency is to side with the pax!


since when?


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Pete: If you got $10 I would let that sleeping dog lye.
> Regards


I think it was cause he cancelled while I was waiting. He said forget it after he waited for people. So I hit cancelled by rider option.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

edbess said:


> i'm not sure if you are aware that riders can rate you up to 3 months later so just becuase you think you get a bad rating from a certain night it is IMPOSSIBLE ( literally impossible because UBER will not work with you on finding out what you did wrong and help you improve) to tell for sure because it could have been a rider who just didn't rate you for a few days.
> The only reason I say this is becuase my experience has been the opposite, I hate driving during the day becuase of the possibility of taking a wrong turn onto a street that is heavy on traffic which could cost the rider an extra 5-10 mins, also people coming from bars on their way home have no time constraint usually but business men going to work or to the airport sometimes have strict time constraints which could lead to a bad rating due to traffic and such. So far the only issues I've had were from day customers.


They can't rate me at all anymore because I'm officially done!


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Shyeah Right said:


> I decided to test the waters my first week as an Uber driver in order to see what times work the best as far as money (and enjoyment) is concerned. The first two days I was an Uber driver, I made around 40 trips and had a rating of 4.96. Both days were daytime only trips. By the third day, I decided to drive at night. Big mistake. I dropped like a rock from a 4.96 to a 4.87. Thinking it was a fluke, I drove at night again. 4.83. Stupidly, I decided to try one more night, and dropped to a 4.77. At this point, I have about 100 trips under my belt. Every night, for three nights in a row, my score keeps dropping. I am courteous, well-dressed, keep my car clean, open the doors for passengers (passenger patience permitting) and offer the suggested water. According to one article, Uber said that drivers actually get higher scores at night. The proof is in the pudding, and I'm not buying it at this point. It's too bad, too, because I prefer to drive around at night, even though it seemingly offers FAR less money. Uber seriously needs to fix this issue (been mentioned a thousand times). Daytime and nighttime ratings should be separate, in my opinion.
> 
> It also looks like I'm changing my "Every Passenger Gets a 5" policy, as they're obviously not anywhere near as generous.


Had a guy named Cesar look me right in the face, shake my hand after a very nice ride to their restaurant. He watched me end the trip, give him a 5 He said you get one too! I checked right after I left them He was my 18th 1 day ride. Went from 5.0 to 4.56! Assholes with no integrity ride too.... Every day and night!


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> At nighttime, drunk people are among the worst passengers. It's very unlikely that you will receive a just rating from them. Never pick up these people unless you're willing to accept a significant decrease in your rating.
> 
> I have only came across two passengers who were drunk. Both of them dinged my rating substantially, even when taking them home safely and caused no scene.


True.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> When they are drunk or slightly drunk, it is difficult to aim their fingers on the app. Statistically speaking, when you are drunk, chances of hitting 5-star (on the far right) is slimmer even when they have a good intention. It's more likely to hit the middle, either 3-star or 4-star. You can provide the best over the top service but the statistic is going against you.


The 5 star should be the biggest target, with them getting progressively smaller down to an almost impossible to hit 1 star.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Microphone said:


> The 5 star should be the biggest target, with them getting progressively smaller down to an almost impossible to hit 1 star.


Good suggestion. Send it in.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Someone around here said "pax rate you depending on how their night went, they get a girls number, boom 5.. they didn't get shit boom 1.. they take it out on the driver, get dropped off and go inside to jerkoff on a saturday night after spending half their paycheck on a bunch of piss"


----------

